# Swift



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are Swift still members on here, do we have contact with them and finally anyone got a link please to their forum, or customer contacts if they have one.
Got a friend with problems with their vehicle having excessive damp £4,000 worth, found in a less than 4 years old vehicle.

cabby


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Swift Talk*

Hi,
swift now have own forum "Swift Talk" just google

Regards Ray


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Swift Talk forum here:-

http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/forum


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am a member there;

http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/forum

but have not found it very helpful c/w MHF...... 

the answers are very limited and confined to "the party line only" and any negative comments do not survive for very long IMO.

When Swift used to be involved here their reponse was much more helpful - the advice from people such as Ash was really useful, but now the response is very limited.

You are welcome to try, but many Swift owners that I have been in touch with, have given up on Swift Talk as a waste of time and too restricted to be of real value.

Try but don't hold your breath at getting a positive reponse from them, the information I was given (by their technical department) was patently wrong.......... :roll:

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thanks for the link, now all I need is a phone number for Swift please.and is Peter Swift not on here then, No not the other Peter :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no, not for a while now


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Just to redress the balance a little I found the Swift forum helpful in trackiing down the correct replacement roof lights for our 14-year-old Bessacarr. I got a rapid response from Swift, promising to get in touch with the original supplier after they returned from holidays.

True enough, they did exactly that and gave me the part numbers, manufacturer's name and so on. Much easier and faster than trying to get at this information through a dealer. 

Admittedly I wasn't asking for anything that was going to cost them money, and in general the responses do tend to be a little more 'company line' than they used to be when the Chairman first came onto forums like this and promised to sort things out.

Definitely worth a try though.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*I found OK*

Hi,
Swift do not seem to contribute or answer PMs on MHF
I contacted them re my hab door issue via swift talk and after a few exchanges of opinion (van was out of warranty) Swift supplied and fitted a new door FOC 
I would also say Swift accept worts and all whatever is posted and one to one with Ash etc seems the norm

Swift customer service IMO is fine, its the product that suffers from poor quality in both materials and build , QC what QC

Regards and good luck re the damp - Swift also sorted my damp issues out of warranty FOC

Ray


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

best of luck cabby but please give them chance to look down their lists of exclusion clauses.

Have you had your hab checks done as this will be the first question.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think you'll find Swift better than most at sorting known damp issues but as someone else has already pointed out it helps if your habitation services are up to date.


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

The no for Swift is 01482 847332. hope your friend gets the same service i recieved from them, much more than i expected on a motorhome out of warrenty. F O C


----------

